# Avoiding PAX Ratings



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Is it true that a PAX cannot rate you if 

Either you or PAX cancels before starting the trip for any reason?
After starting trip, Cancel with "Do not charge"?
After starting trip, Cancel with any other reason to Get cancel fee?
After you have traveled a significant distance, #2 and #3 still apply?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, with pizza boy, I didn't start the trip yet. When he got upset because I told him to finish it before entering my car, he didn't get an opportunity to rate me since the trip never started. Being able to flip him off for shouting out one star withput consequence made it all the more satisfying. FTP


----------



## Drivenowgobacktofishing (Jul 27, 2017)

I've always wanted to know that. If I just cancel and say "Do not Charge" rider will they still be able to rate me? I've never tried that feature before but I've had a short trip that was cheapo fare this one time then I got a rating below a 5 star which was annoying as hell so I can see that feature as a good option for the desperate driver trying to protect his rating.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Drivenowgobacktofishing said:


> I've always wanted to know that. If I just cancel and say "Do not Charge" rider will they still be able to rate me? I've never tried that feature but I've had a short trip that was cheapo fare and then I got a rating below a 5 star and makes me wish I didn't do the trip at all.


No. There are no ratings on canceled trips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If I go to Uber.com as a passenger I can submit a rating for a trip, even a trip that does not have a charge associated with it. I don't know if Uber actually includes those ratings but it does give you the option to rate everything that shows up even the trips that don't have a charge associated with them.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I go to Uber.com as a passenger I can submit a rating for a trip, even a trip that does not have a charge associated with it. I don't know if Uber actually includes those ratings but it does give you the option to rate everything that shows up even the trips that don't have a charge associated with them.


Yes. Both the driver and the passenger website has that option but if you submit a rating it will appear that it was accepted but it won't be. You will probably get a message reminding you that canceled trips cannot be rated.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brianboru said:


> Yes. Both the driver and the passenger website has that option but if you submit a rating it will appear that it was accepted but it won't be. You will probably get a message reminding you that canceled trips cannot be rated.


No error message for me when I tried. Does it update the ratings.... I have my doubts the same doubts that I have when I try to change a passenger rating as a driver. I think it does update the occasional change but I doubt it updates those who change ratings all the time. I have even seen something somewhere from someone claiming to be a CSR for Uber that said that they don't actually change the ratings for those who ask often.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No error message for me when I tried.


I didn't get an error message. I got an e-mail saying ratings were not allowed by either passengers or drivers on canceled trips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brianboru said:


> I didn't get an error message. I got an e-mail saying ratings were not allowed by either passengers or drivers on canceled trips.


Yea no email for me but I rated a trip six months ago, inconsistent results and Uber should be expect I guess.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

brianboru said:


> I didn't get an error message. I got an e-mail saying ratings were not allowed by either passengers or drivers on canceled trips.


Would you be able to find and upload a copy of that email?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Maven said:


> Is it true that a PAX cannot rate you if
> 
> Either you or PAX cancels before starting the trip for any reason?
> After starting trip, Cancel with "Do not charge"?
> ...


I once started a ride. However I didn't drive. Pax was too drunk so I booted him from the car. I drive 10 feet. Then tried canceling but could not. Instead I ended the ride and got a 1 star. When I contacted uber and told them what happened, uber told me to cancel next time. I replied telling them the app would not let me cancel. Uber replied back saying to cancel next time. I replied back saying the app wouldn't let me cancel. This went on for months until I gave up.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Maven said:


> Would you be able to find and upload a copy of that email?


Sure.


----------

